# Solution For The Homeless Population



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

FREKI said:


> Homelessness is nearly always a choice,



In the rich part of the world yes. But in the 3rd world its not a choice. I can imagine many million have been born into beeing homeless. If we consider living in the worst slums is like beeing homeless.


----------



## zherebkin (Jan 24, 2010)

FREKI said:


> keeping more people unmotivated and they'll never join the working force again



You have hit the point. It is for shure. If you find the solution of the issue will get Nobel Prise!:banana:


----------



## Woozle (Mar 30, 2008)

Motivation has little to do with it. As others have pointed out, homelessness is fundamentally a psychiatric, mental problem - not an economic or a social one. Most homeless suffer either from mental disorders or heavy alcohol/drug abuse or are, for a lack of a more explicit term, village idiots in a very traditional sense of the word. People who have it together enough to hold onto a job will never be homeless in America. Even the hopelessly lazy can maintain a roof above their heads in this country. For God's sake, we have young beach bums working 15 hours a week waiting tables rooming together several to an apartment all over Southern California.


----------



## Andym09 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hasse78 said:


> In the rich part of the world yes. But in the 3rd world its not a choice. I can imagine many million have been born into beeing homeless. If we consider living in the worst slums is like beeing homeless.


Many people also become homeless due to the fallout from a physical illness or injury. The exorbitant cost of health care and the predatory practices of health insurance companies, medical debt is the number one cause of bankruptcy. It is also a major reason people become homeless.hno:

-----
Andy
Forex


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Andym09 said:


> Many people also become homeless due to the fallout from a physical illness or injury. The exorbitant cost of health care and the predatory practices of health insurance companies, medical debt is the number one cause of bankruptcy. It is also a major reason people become homeless.hno:
> 
> -----
> Andy


Health care is free in most developed countries.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Abidrovia said:


> In the USA, the homeless already have housing options. Even if they choose to be lazy and not work they have the choice to live in Homeless Shelters and there is no shortage of beds in most cities; there is even Public Housing projects they could move to. Most people that live on the streets are there by choice.
> 
> And as for building skyscrapers to house them, that is just an inconsistent fantasy; no community would approve a building like this in their communities because crime would WITHOUT A DOUBT rapidly increase if one of these are built. So zoning will be a huge issue. And think about all the maintenance costs and inspections the government will have to pay for these buildings; all buildings that are over a certain height need constant inspections.


Well I really don't think "laziness" is a main factor in being homeless. Most people would suck it up and run their lives if they actually wanted to and were cabable.

Most homeless in the USA either have pretty severe metal or drug problems, or are ok with the fact they're homeless.

The % of homeless who are actually in dire need and trying to find a solution is somewhat small. Normally that group is in the "periodically" homeless section. They run into issues, but if they want to change that situation, they have services to help them get on their feet and get stable.

Most people on the streets just don't want to be in a shelter. I know in Chicago people spend a LOT of time trying to find the homeless and talk them into taking shelter during the winter, but in the end they can't force them to get help.


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

kalt said:


> The government should build regional supertalls specifically to house and help the homeless populations.


you don't know how cute you sound


----------



## dösanhoro (Jun 24, 2006)

I think it depends a lot on location. But I am not so sure if a homeless shelter alone is better than the street or the forests. Some homeless shelters are one big room with easily washable surfaces... Those shelters are not for homeless people as such but a last step before the grave. Sometimes the people can barely walk or even talk. hno: If that was all which is available I too would take the street most of the year.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Alberta gave their homeless people one way tickets on Greyhound to neighbouring British Columbia. :shifty:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

isaidso said:


> Alberta gave their homeless people one way tickets on Greyhound to neighbouring British Columbia. :shifty:


I would have taken the ticket gladly!


----------

